

Have the link to recent “how a computer works” deck? - nrser

there was a front page link recently to a site that had in interactive walk-through of how a basic processor works from binary through simple instructions... anyone have that link?<p>i&#x27;ve spent some google time but coming up empty handed<p>thanks hackers
======
uprasad
Is this what you're looking for?
[http://www.simplecpu.com/Binary.html](http://www.simplecpu.com/Binary.html)

